# How Many pounds of nails?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

BuyingAClue said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How do I figure how many nails or how many pounds of nails to frame out a basement with 72' linear feet of walls (2 doors, 4 windows)?
> 
> Thanks,


I am assuming that you are most obviously referring to loose 16d bright nails for framing.
It sounds like you might need about a 55 - 60 lbs of nails, since you will most likely be 'stick' framing a basement. That would mean toe-nailing and about 8 nails per stud.
Try starting out with a case of nails. I believe that is about 50 lbs.

IMHO:
I would suggest that you consider renting or borrowing a framing nailer and compressor and purchasing a box of compatible nails. You will be happy you did...


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

I'm not so sure I would not advise guys to use screws now....a little pricey, but so easy to undo mistakes, and if you are not an experienced, or at least had some experience, 16d's and a framing hammer will make your are tired.


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

I don't know if screws are appropriate for stick framing with their low shear strength are they? Not sure about that and I've definitely put one in here or there, but to actually put the frame together with them?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Bonus said:


> I don't know if screws are appropriate for stick framing with their low shear strength are they? Not sure about that and I've definitely put one in here or there, but to actually put the frame together with them?


If one more person comments on this again...I am going to scream...UGH

There are NO SHEAR STRENGTH requirments for NON LOAD BEARING partition walls in basements!!!
The walls are not carrying load or weight distribution of any kind what so ever !!

(There it is.... I feel better now)


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

And the screws I am referring to are GRK Torx, specifically a #9 X 3-1/4, or a #10 X 3-1/2....we use these all the time, and if time and expense were not an issue, i would frame every house woth them...I pay about $140 for 1500 of the #10's...and I love their ability to be pulled and re-used, plus the strength would amaze anyone...we drive them into trusses from the bottom plate, sinking the screw in an inch....garanteed to hold a truss down better then 2 or 3 toe nails from a gun.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

The only nails I use are finishing nails. Everything else is screwed.


----------

